# Sarasota Opera - Rigoletto



## Sunshine (May 30, 2012)

Great show! The baritone was fantastic. Marco Nestico. I thought Guido Lebron was going to be singing it? I was really impressed with the production.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry I didn't respond to this heretofore lonely thread until now. However... we have something in common-- _Rigoletto_ was my first live-opera experience. So (depending on how you feel things turned out for me), it's either a great start on the road to aesthetic transcendence, or the dangerous first step down the slippery slope of pathological opera-madness!


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> _Rigoletto_ was my first live-opera experience.


There could hardly be a better opera than Rigoletto to start with since it has a little bit of everything!


----------

